# Salmon Oil Help



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I noticed the packs skin is a little dry so bought some Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil at Petco today to see if it helps. The question is - did it cause diarriha with anybodys dogs?? Kinda want to find out so I don't accidently leave the dog door in!!! Thanks


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

When I gave coconut oil to my pack the first time my pug had diarrhea. When I first started Shadow, our foster, on salmon oil he had diarrhea. Each dog's lasted just one day.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> When I gave coconut oil to my pack the first time my pug had diarrhea. When I first started Shadow, our foster, on salmon oil he had diarrhea. Each dog's lasted just one day.


 
That's kinda what I figured might happen:doh: Oh well - anything for the betterment of the pack I guess:uhoh:


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I think Flem got softer stools for a couple of days, no difference for Spip.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

None of mine had problems with salmon oil.... and Maggie has that tendency with new things, but she was fine.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine had softer stool but after a day or 2 it was normal again


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys - I'm wheening them in on it so hopefully that will help - Jeez--Rusty's gonna need 3 tablespoons a day--this is gonna get expensive!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Thanks guys - I'm wheening them in on it so hopefully that will help - Jeez--Rusty's gonna need 3 tablespoons a day--this is gonna get expensive!!!!


WOW !!! Steve that's alot. Mine get 2 tsp and that gives them 1000 mg DHA and 1000 EPA. You might want to price out icelandic pure http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm ... its a real high quality oil and reasonably priced. I've ordered online from them and had no problems.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I agree with Penny & Maggie's Mom.....i ordered through them and it was here SO FAST!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> I agree with Penny & Maggie's Mom.....i ordered through them and it was here SO FAST!


 
Thanks you guys. The recommended amount was 2 teaspoons per 20lbs of weight=8 teaspoons=2.75 tablespoons for 80 lb Rusty. Does that seem high??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Thanks you guys. The recommended amount was 2 teaspoons per 20lbs of weight=8 teaspoons=2.75 tablespoons for 80 lb Rusty. Does that seem high??


Steve, I went more on that fact that I wanted mine to get 1000-1500 mg EPA/DHA...... but yes, 2 TABLESPOONS seem huge. Mine get their adequate dose at 2 TEASPOONS. However, you need a high quality oil to get this amount in so little a dose. I either use the icelandic pure or share my "Carlson's Finest Fish Oil" that I take. No wonder you're worried about loose stools ROFL.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i dont measure. Am i supposed too? I just went by what The Wild Grizzly Salmon oil bottle said...LOL 4 squirts......although i'm sure iceland pure and the grizzly are not really different...but what do i know!


----------



## jdesiree76 (Jan 16, 2008)

My dogs have been getting wild alaskan salmon oil with dinner every night. I just give two pumps in each bowl. I am noticing really soft stool when i take them out after they eat. They have been getting the oil for about a month. I figure they should be used to it by now. It has not caused diarreaha, just soft stool right after dinner. Should i stop giving them this? My younger one still has dry flaky skin, so maybe it is not working anyway????


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

jdesiree76 said:


> My dogs have been getting wild alaskan salmon oil with dinner every night. I just give two pumps in each bowl. I am noticing really soft stool when i take them out after they eat. They have been getting the oil for about a month. I figure they should be used to it by now. It has not caused diarreaha, just soft stool right after dinner. Should i stop giving them this? My younger one still has dry flaky skin, so maybe it is not working anyway????


What kind of kibble are you feeding??


----------



## jdesiree76 (Jan 16, 2008)

sharlin said:


> What kind of kibble are you feeding??


They are on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul. When i dont give the Salmon Oil, their stools are nice and firm. Only with the oil do they get the soft stool. They have been on this food about the same time as the oil.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I give my guys (1) 1000 mg capsule of Carlson's Norwegian Salmon oil twice per day along with their Wellness food. The cost of the oil is $25.75 for 180 capsules or $0.143/caplet. This adds up to $0.57/day for both dogs and well worth it! Oliver's allergies are significantly reduced and both of the boys coats are amazing! I also give the boys 1/2 can of salmon/day every few days in lieu of the salmon oil - yes, the bones, skin & juice as well as the meat. I buy the salmon when it's on sale @ $0.88/tin - we use the salmon for ourselves as well.

I just returned from a conformation show in Windsor & my professional handler asked me what I did with Nygel to get such an amazing coat - the coat has a very high gloss shine that you just can't get from product. I told him about the salmon oil & he was going to look into it for his Siberian dogs.

As far as the stool - yes, it's definitely not firm but I don't consider it to be a problem at all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gwen said:


> I give my guys (1) 1000 mg capsule of Carlson's Norwegian Salmon oil twice per day along with their Wellness food. The cost of the oil is $25.75 for 180 capsules or $0.143/caplet. This adds up to $0.57/day for both dogs and well worth it! Oliver's allergies are significantly reduced and both of the boys coats are amazing! I also give the boys 1/2 can of salmon/day every few days in lieu of the salmon oil - yes, the bones, skin & juice as well as the meat. I buy the salmon when it's on sale @ $0.88/tin - we use the salmon for ourselves as well.
> 
> I just returned from a conformation show in Windsor & my professional handler asked me what I did with Nygel to get such an amazing coat - the coat has a very high gloss shine that you just can't get from product. I told him about the salmon oil & he was going to look into it for his Siberian dogs.
> 
> Just be sure not to feed raw salmon to your dogs. Just recently read about "salmon disease" which is a parasite that can be fatal and found in raw salmon. However, I swear by the salmon oil and mine get some grilled salmon once a week or so .


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I get my Salmon Oil from here and buy it in bulk...It's never gone bad either.... I do the 4 for $80.00


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I get my Salmon Oil from here and buy it in bulk...It's never gone bad either.... I do the 4 for $80.00


Ok..... are we supposed to be guessing ??????? ROFL


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Aftr reading so much info on dog food and salmon oil, I changed Sweet Katie about one month ago to canidae dog food and wild deep sea salmon oil (100% pure for all animals) and her skin/coat has improved and her stool is solid. I buy it locally at a Pet Store.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Ok..... are we supposed to be guessing ??????? ROFL


LMAO SHe buys her salmon oil at www.aplphanutrition.com

I think i spelled that right. Rosco has been on Iceland Pure Salmon oil for about two months and i noticed his fur being soft right away. But we still have a problem with dry skin.....but i'm assuming that has to do with something else, if anyone has read my thread about his skin. :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Ok..... are we supposed to be guessing ??????? ROFL


Blonde moment ..I was posting on the fly and running out the door....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:

http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

OK guys I Just bought some salmon oil tonight for the first time! I got it at PetSmart and its Nurti-Vet Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil. It states 2 teaspoons per 20lbs and Tucker is 80 lbs. As far as the ingredients it just states the percentage of each ingredient...not in milligrams. 

How much should I give Tucker each day?? And is this brand not that great?? Should I be getting another one suggested on this thread?

Thanks in advance for your help, it is much appreciated!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

jcasks said:


> OK guys I Just bought some salmon oil tonight for the first time! I got it at PetSmart and its Nurti-Vet Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil. It states 2 teaspoons per 20lbs and Tucker is 80 lbs. As far as the ingredients it just states the percentage of each ingredient...not in milligrams.
> 
> How much should I give Tucker each day?? And is this brand not that great?? Should I be getting another one suggested on this thread?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, it is much appreciated!!


I'm not familiar with that brand, but I would really worry about loose stools since according to directions you'd have to give Tucker 8 tsp ( if my math is right, that's 2 1/2 tablespoons) Also, the fact they don't list DHA & EPA in mg is concerning. I'd try the icelanic pure....it's reasonably priced, you can order online and you'd feed a much smaller amount. http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm not familiar with that brand, but I would really worry about loose stools since according to directions you'd have to give Tucker 8 tsp ( if my math is right, that's 2 1/2 tablespoons) Also, the fact they don't list DHA & EPA in mg is concerning. I'd try the icelanic pure....it's reasonably priced, you can order online and you'd feed a much smaller amount. http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm


Messing around with tsps of pure salmon oil is NOT fun - actually it smells disgusting & don't spill it on any of your clothing as it's very difficult to get out. I LOVE the soft gel caps - no mess, quick and they get the job done. I buy my salmon oil at the health food store.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm not familiar with that brand, but I would really worry about loose stools since according to directions you'd have to give Tucker 8 tsp ( if my math is right, that's 2 1/2 tablespoons) Also, the fact they don't list DHA & EPA in mg is concerning. I'd try the icelanic pure....it's reasonably priced, you can order online and you'd feed a much smaller amount. http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm


 
Thank you for the advice!! I think I will order this icelandpure the 33oz bottle.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually, the icelandic pure says it is odorless. I notice a SLIGHT smell but not too bad. And the Carlsons Finest Fish Oil I use for me is lemon scented and actually tastes good with no odor.....I've even used it as part of vinagrette salad dressing...yummy. I also use this with the fur babies at times.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I just placed an order for Iceland Pure. Thanks Betty!


----------



## goldenmsc (Aug 1, 2007)

Cheaper to order that from Entirely pets
33oz + shipping around $30 compared to 40.99 from Icelandic site to Illinois


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

goldenmsc said:


> Cheaper to order that from Entirely pets
> 33oz + shipping around $30 compared to 40.99 from Icelandic site to Illinois


Thank you so much. I just ordered a 33 oz. bottle and with shipping it came out to $30....


----------

